# Legacy blade speed ?



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

First let me whine a little bit. My actual home is in KY but I work in and have an apt. in TN. I spend most of my time at the apt. Things at home have to wait until I can get home to deal with them. I now have three broken automobiles in the drive, an intermittent phone problem that takes out my whole house on occasion which I can't locate, leaking roof, deck belt broke on my Legacy and there is no dealer nearby so I had to order a belt from Jack's Small Engines. I have an old Craftsman 12.5 hp 42" cut LT sitting in the back that I haven't run since I've had the Legacy but it was running when I put it up. Grass is very tall so my son tried to start the Craftsman and naturally the float was stuck and fuel just ran out. My fault for not putting it up properly. Anyway, I was off yesterday and my wife said I could borrow her friend's LT. I say OK and load up the trailer and the boy and I go get it. It is a rough looking White LT-175 and my first thought is that surely something will go wrong with it while I'm using it. Sho' 'nuff about half way through mowing the deck belt breaks. I bring the Craftsman up, pull the carb, clean it up, get it running, and finish mowing the immediate yard around the house with it. So now I'm out $60 for the belt for the Legacy and $33 for the other belt. The party never ends at my house! LOL
Anyway, here is my Legacy observation/question. One of the LTs I used yesterday was a 12.5 horse and the other was 17. Both are 42" cut. First thing I noticed was that they seemed to have a higher blade speed and would discharge the grass further and better than my Legacy. Anyone else notice this? I don't have any known problems with the deck so I guess the it's running at optimum speed. I've always had to prop the discharge chute part way up to get it to throw the grass far enough to not just ball up. Would it just be a trait of a 60" deck as opposed to 42"? BTW, this poor woman just paid some crook $700 to get this White LT running. She could buy a brand new one for $999. She is divorced and usually will call and ask me about these things and I would've told her not to do it. Gonna have to chew her out when I take her mower back. See ya, Hutch


----------

